# Housewife demands uber driver be fired for not carrying bags



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Real Housewives of New York City cast member Bethenny Frankel is demanding that ridesharing company Uber fire one of its employees after a "psycho" driver frightened her Monday.

Frankel recounted the story to her Twitter followers, saying that the driver "demanded" he come to her and raised his voice after refusing to pull into her driveway or help with her bags.

http://popculture.com/reality-tv/20...l-recounts-scary-experience-with-uber-driver/

....

Does the entitlement ever stop???


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> Does the entitlement ever stop???
> 
> http://popculture.com/reality-tv/20...l-recounts-scary-experience-with-uber-driver/


No tips= no bags.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> No tips= no bags.


I doubt even if he had pulled in her driveway and carried her bags, that she would have even tipped him. Entitled assholes like her think they should get everything for nothing.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

For riders heading to the airport with luggage, I get out and open the trunk for them to place their bags into. If the bags are small/light, I will load them for the rider(s). If its a jumbo suitcase its up to them to load and unload it, I'm not risking a back injury for $8 an hour.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

If this is true then the driver mishandled the situation. Just leave the biotch at the curb, no show her and move on.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

In that case I would cancel with do not charge. Then she cant come after you with cell phone video of you driving off while claiming a no show.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> In that case I would cancel with do not charge. Then she cant come after you with cell phone video of you driving off while claiming a no show.


Video of my car driving off is evidence that the pax was not in the car at the expiration of the 5 minutes, which is the entire basis of a driver claiming the no show. She'd be helping me prove my case.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

But was it 5 minutes? If shes losing her shit in the driveway at minute 1or 2 I wouldn't want to be sitting there for another 3 mins till the clock runs out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I always load and unload luggage.
I used to WORK 12 hours a day in shipyards.
I know how to maximize my trunk.
I load for balance.
It is SAFER for me to load and unload.
It is quicker for me to load and unload.

At airport, or if having to double park
I place bags on sidewalk.
This gets riders out of way out of road.
Instead of hovering around my trunk and potentially absent mindedly stepping into traffic.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Thats the difference between you as a real man who did real work and me as a girly man tapping on a keyboard


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

At airport i pull into zone with trunk popped door open. I am out of car before passengers stir. I have them unloaded and am gone in less than 45 seconds.
Parking spot is available for Next driver.
I have nothing but approval from airport security and other drivers.
All business. In and out.



Bubsie said:


> Thats the difference between you as a real man who did real work and me as a girly man tapping on a keyboard


Port Authority is WORSE than airport.
If your passengers arent at car in 30 seconds, you are asked to roll out.
I Always get them on phone on approach.
Yet still have to make second pass for them often.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> Does the entitlement ever stop???
> 
> http://popculture.com/reality-tv/20...l-recounts-scary-experience-with-uber-driver/


Someone tweet her your instacart code.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Did she actually expect the driver to carry the bags to her door for her?!?

I usually will help take the bags out of the trunk and I will put them on the curb so the passenger can just wheel them versus having to carry them over the curb. I just do this to be nice pretty much for everyone but if someone acts entitled and treats me like crap then I would make it a point not to do this.

I might help someone carry bags to the door if they are elderly. Or even a smaller woman -- but I would at the very least expect a heartfelt thank you and even better some sort of tip. Demanding it and then trying to get me fired for not doing it would really piss me off.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Did she actually expect the driver to carry the bags to her door for her?!?
> 
> I usually will help take the bags out of the trunk and I will put them on the curb so the passenger can just wheel them versus having to carry them over the curb. I just do this to be nice pretty much for everyone but if someone acts entitled and treats me like crap then I would make it a point not to do this.
> 
> I might help someone carry bags to the door if they are elderly. Or even a smaller woman -- but I would at the very least expect a heartfelt thank you and even better some sort of tip. Demanding it and then trying to get me fired for not doing it would really piss me off.


Not really sure if this was the beginning or end of the ride.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I carry your bags - you push my car.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I help with bags most of the time, to make sure no damage happens. Driveways, I'm leary about, unless I sure that is the house, and not a fraudulent pin drop.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i would probably help unless the pax was being rude and i was expecting a 1 star anyhow

without knowing the pax's side it's hard to tell


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I always knew she was a *unt . That's what sucks about this "gig" to go out of your way and get taken advantage of and you never know who you should go out of your way for.


----------



## Tonybdavies (Jan 23, 2017)

The entitlement of US drivers. Here in Australia we don't receive or expect tips. I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile. I always help my passengers put bags in and take out. It helps you stay fit to get off your butt and do some lifting.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I wil say she does allot more charity than I do.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tonybdavies said:


> I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile.


That is about US $1,22 the mile; 1985 cab rates. Too bad our bills are 2017 bills, reckon?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The pax says in the article: "He was so [belligerent] and mean that it scared me in light of recent nyc incidents."
You Big Applers having problems with terrorists refusing to load luggage?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, the driver helped with one bag, at least.
He gave her a ride, didn't he?
Entitled behaviour = Fuggem.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I always help with luggage, for safety of my car and general courtesy.

I never help with groceries, for liability purposes. (Driver broke my eggs, driver stole my bottle of soda, etc). Except for my very first customer, blind woman picked up at grocery store. But I will get out and hold trunk up, make sure nothing spills.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I always help with luggage, for safety of my car and general courtesy.
> 
> I never help with groceries, for liability purposes. (Driver broke my eggs, driver stole my bottle of soda, etc). Except for my very first customer, blind woman picked up at grocery store. But I will get out and hold trunk up, make sure nothing spills.


I did have to unload groceries once. I'd pulled up to Safeway and popped the trunk for a woman who, after loading her groceries, got in, slammed the door and asked if it was "Lyft policy for drivers not to lift a finger to help". Her groceries went straight back onto the hot sidewalk, not even back into her cart. I then parked the car nearby to wait for 5:00 to no show her, but I guess she must have had frozen food in the bags because she cancelled her ride pretty much straight away. Good result for me - only $5 but I was only a couple of minutes from the pickup when I got the ping so I was happy with it.


----------



## 2nrguy (Jul 9, 2017)

Picked up a couple at Walmart, lady was on crutches with a boot halfway up her leg. Got out popped the trunk, opened her door then asked guy if he wanted help loading the cart in the trunk. He said he was good and I helped the lady by putting her crutches in front. Got to drop off opened trunk and helped her out, she at least said thank you, guy looked at her like she was stupid. Told her I was sorry for his attitude, put his stuff on sidewalk and left.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Tonybdavies said:


> The entitlement of US drivers. Here in Australia we don't receive or expect tips. I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile. I always help my passengers put bags in and take out. It helps you stay fit to get off your butt and do some lifting.


Well, I get barely over half of that per mile. And I'm in one of the higher paid US cities. I have my free time if I want to lift. I hope I haven't frightened anyone with my entitlement to not carry their bags. None of us created the tipping attitude in our culture. We were _born_ into the expectation that service work is underpaid and the served are expected to tip to compensate.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Tonybdavies said:


> The entitlement of US drivers. Here in Australia we don't receive or expect tips. I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile. I always help my passengers put bags in and take out. It helps you stay fit to get off your butt and do some lifting.


Allow me to enlighten you, esteemed gentleman with the hideous companion: the average per-mile rate of compensation to the U.S. driver is half or less than half of what you are paid in Australia. It goes without saying that these rates barely cover the operating costs that comes with a vehicle (fuel, insurance, maintenance, depreciation, potential damages, etc). Comparing apples with anchovies & then judging us as "entitled" doesn't make you look too bright.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> Allow me to enlighten you, esteemed gentleman with the hideous companion: the average per-mile rate of compensation to the U.S. driver is half or less than half of what you are paid in Australia. It goes without saying that these rates barely cover the operating costs that comes with a vehicle (fuel, insurance, maintenance, depreciation, potential damages, etc). Comparing apples with anchovies & then judging us as "entitled" doesn't make you look too bright.


You are correct. That's exactly why I haven't driven in almost 8 month's.


----------



## Zuber7 (Jun 1, 2017)

"fire one of it's employees"


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Tonybdavies said:


> The entitlement of US drivers. Here in Australia we don't receive or expect tips. I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile. I always help my passengers put bags in and take out. It helps you stay fit to get off your butt and do some lifting.


If I got $1.60 a mile Id load and unload everything too...heck, Id give them piggy back rides to the car from their front door. I seriously didnt even know anyone got paid that much to drive... i just looked it up, and even if that $1.60 was in Australian dollars, thats still double what I make in USD. Really kind of mean to rub it in our face you get paid so well then call us entitled. Jeez.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> I wil say she does allot more charity than I do.


She has more money. She better give back. Just like the rest of those rich, self-entitled people.



Tonybdavies said:


> The entitlement of US drivers. Here in Australia we don't receive or expect tips. I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile. I always help my passengers put bags in and take out. It helps you stay fit to get off your butt and do some lifting.


You might get paid enough to play the clown, but here, we don't. I get .81 cents a mile. It's my car. I pay insurance, gas, and deal with depreciation. For that, you get a ride from point A to point B, then you better GTFO of my car. Period.

And no, I don't expect a tip. I expect you to respect me and my car, and get out of my car when you get to your destination. And toes to the damn curb when I pull up.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Tonybdavies said:


> The entitlement of US drivers. Here in Australia we don't receive or expect tips. I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile. I always help my passengers put bags in and take out. It helps you stay fit to get off your butt and do some lifting.





Another Uber Driver said:


> That is about US $1,22 the mile; 1985 cab rates. Too bad our bills are 2017 bills, reckon?


We get $0.68/mi & $0.08/minute.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pay in the US varies greatly be region, by almost all regions are well below 1.60/mile.

My area nets drivers .91/mile and .15/min.

Still looking for that next great day job!


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

wunluv71 said:


> Real Housewives of New York City cast member Bethenny Frankel is demanding that ridesharing company Uber fire one of its employees after a "psycho" driver frightened her Monday.
> 
> Frankel recounted the story to her Twitter followers, saying that the driver "demanded" he come to her and raised his voice after refusing to pull into her driveway or help with her bags.
> 
> ...


I tried to find the tweet so I could blast back at her total self-absorbed, selfish, self-entitled life, and the tweet appears to be gone. Plenty of people must have tweeted back negatively enough for her to take it down.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

strange, I always thought of her as a limo kind of "person".


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

kbrown said:


> I tried to find the tweet so I could blast back at her total self-absorbed, selfish, self-entitled life, and the tweet appears to be gone. Plenty of people must have tweeted back negatively enough for her to take it down.


the tweet is still there


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Brewsster said:


> the tweet is still there


Do you have a link for it? I couldn't find it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Tonybdavies said:


> The entitlement of US drivers. Here in Australia we don't receive or expect tips. I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile. I always help my passengers put bags in and take out. It helps you stay fit to get off your butt and do some lifting.


As do I. I'm like tohunt4me on this. However, in L.A. we do it for .76 cents a mile. As for Tips...Australia is a non-tipping country...U.S. is a Tipping country.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> For riders heading to the airport with luggage, I get out and open the trunk for them to place their bags into. If the bags are small/light, I will load them for the rider(s). If its a jumbo suitcase its up to them to load and unload it, I'm not risking a back injury for $8 an hour.


$8/hour? You are doing this wrong. You should be making $9, maybe even $10/hour!

I am basically the same way. In any case, airport pax are the worst tippers anyway. Let them haul their stuff. I just watch them do it to ensure they don't throw out any of my possessions.



Tonybdavies said:


> The entitlement of US drivers. Here in Australia we don't receive or expect tips. I'm on $1 per km rate which would be $1.60 per mile. I always help my passengers put bags in and take out. It helps you stay fit to get off your butt and do some lifting.


This is great. You condemn us drivers for being entitled because they don't carry bags, except you make twice what many of us make. In my city our X rates are $.69/mile. Trust me, our "tips" don't even begin to make up that difference.



kbrown said:


> You might get paid enough to play the clown, but here, we don't. I get .81 cents a mile. It's my car. I pay insurance, gas, and deal with depreciation. For that, you get a ride from point A to point B, then you better GTFO of my car. Period.
> 
> And no, I don't expect a tip. I expect you to respect me and my car, and get out of my car when you get to your destination. And toes to the damn curb when I pull up.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't understand why she is using Uber (probably x based upon the drivers behavior) and expecting UberLux. She's using transportation for less than the cost of a taxi yet expecting the world. She got what she paid for! I hope she learned her lesson.

The tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932398678349791237
Best response on her twitter:
*Brightest_Future2017*‏ @Brightest2016 Nov 20
Replying to @Bethenny @Uber
Sorry you were scared & I hope it never happens again. YET, I must ask-WHY do you think he should help you with your bags? He has a car& he shared a ride with you & you gave him money for that (about 3/4 less than a taxi) He isn't your personal servant. You do realize that right?


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

i help with bags because its a $40-$74 per hour profit trip & thats 90 % of my trips because i screen my blank contracts not blindly go get em & 30% are xl 10% rematches so $74-$140 an hour

if it was vegas well one i wouldn't drive or a city with a close $10-20 airport fare, i'd parrot what above guy said, pop the trunk

"sorry ill drive ya but not hurting my back for a predatory & probably illegal 1985 cab rate, $10 i'll be a baggage handler but right now im just a driver"

then watch as they bang up my vehicle & take 5 minutes longer than the 10 seconds it would take me....

and im sure id of churned out like 96% do


----------

